# HGH Timing Phil Viz



## lilgumby (Apr 6, 2018)

A interesting look at using hgh. I've used it spread over the day but this theory is using it 30 minutes before workout only for better muscle growth. Very long video starts talking hgh and slin about 30 minutes in 

Not sure how to embed a video.

https://m.soundcloud.com/user-649089748/episode25-with-phil-viz


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 6, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> A interesting look at using hgh. I've used it spread over the day but this theory is using it 30 minutes before workout only for better muscle growth. Very long video starts talking hgh and slin about 30 minutes in
> 
> Not sure how to embed a video.
> 
> https://m.soundcloud.com/user-649089748/episode25-with-phil-viz



Pod cast not a video


----------



## montego (Apr 6, 2018)

I use gh pre workout this way.

Have had good results.


----------



## saps (Apr 6, 2018)

This is a rather common practice. If you look up the imfamous Mike Arnold insulin protocol you'll see a similar template.


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 6, 2018)

I've always spread it out. I'm waiting on a few kits  to come in and was going to run 6 iu a day during my Lantus run . Do you guys think it would be worth running to 2iu in the morning and then use the four  about a half hour before I workout?


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2018)

This is very common from what I have seen. Sometimes I split into 2 but I always dose the majority of it pre workout.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> I've always spread it out. I'm waiting on a few kits  to come in and was going to run 6 iu a day during my Lantus run . Do you guys think it would be worth running to 2iu in the morning and then use the four  about a half hour before I workout?



That looks like a great way of doing it. I have done very similar in the past. I don't like using too much hgh in 1 shot but 5iu pre workout is good for me. 2iu morning and 4 iu pre workout looks great to me. Dave Palumbo only ever recommends 6iu hgh per day. His thoughts behind that are too much start effecting the growth of things you don't want to grow such as your organs.


----------



## striffe (Apr 8, 2018)

I did like 10iu 3 times per week pre workout. My energy levels did seem to go up and down a lot but the results were good.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 8, 2018)

The minute he said don't used generic GH, I stop listening to him.


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 8, 2018)

That’s tp4u and he has used a lot of the China hgh. Maybe now he thinks different. But he use to message me often for help with mexite.

He was a hammer head member in his early day, the guy that had to know the secrets 
He kept at it year after year and we watched this guy grow up into a damn good bodybuilder.  Him and ole Vanderbuilt use to go at each other like CG and Tenny


----------



## Dyers Eve (Apr 8, 2018)

Everything I always hear is as long as you are using it you are good to go and that timing isn’t really important. Now I need to rethink this.


----------



## speeder (Apr 8, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> That’s tp4u and he has used a lot of the China hgh. Maybe now he thinks different. But he use to message me often for help with mexite.
> 
> He was a hammer head member in his early day, the guy that had to know the secrets
> He kept at it year after year and we watched this guy grow up into a damn good bodybuilder.  Him and ole Vanderbuilt use to go at each other like CG and Tenny



LOL, good ole vander v!  Haven't heard that name mentioned in many years...  Talk about a blast from the past!  

Agreed, rAJJIN.  Viz seems like a good guy, but really does come off as a conceited know-it-all sometimes...


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah im not sure i believe generic is that much worse than pharm grade . Ive never used pharm grade but if they both test good then whats the differnce ?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 8, 2018)

I watch some things of Phil and think he seems like a nice guy then other things and the complete opposite. I also think he is trying too hard in those videos and it's awkward to watch. One thing that puzzles me about him is he has been going on about getting his waist back and implementing various measures to do that. But he still eats the most ridiculous foods. The guy has a legitimate eating disorder. He has been eating utter crap for months now. Fair enough have a break but anyone who has him on IG will know what I mean.


----------



## Viking (Apr 9, 2018)

I have tried splitting up hgh through the day in small doses but I didn't notice much difference just sticking to 1 or 2 shots. These days if I use it I like pre workout and pre bed.


----------



## montego (Apr 9, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> I watch some things of Phil and think he seems like a nice guy then other things and the complete opposite. I also think he is trying too hard in those videos and it's awkward to watch. One thing that puzzles me about him is he has been going on about getting his waist back and implementing various measures to do that. But he still eats the most ridiculous foods. The guy has a legitimate eating disorder. He has been eating utter crap for months now. Fair enough have a break but anyone who has him on IG will know what I mean.



He's a strange guy....

Kinda arrogant. Gets a bit to sciency to try and sound smart. Very whiney.

I think he is downsizing to compete in classic to try and get a card. He mentioned in an IG post about how small his waist was and how he wonders how he would do in the class.

I think he's a good bodybuilder and a decent coach, from what I've seen but, he just doesn't have the genetic makeup to go pro imo. 

His back is wide but not dense. His upper body is overall his Weakest area despite very wide shoulders and in classic, you can't be weak up top especially in the back. 

Either way, he looks better then I ever will lol. Just not pro level genetics.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 9, 2018)

Phil's exit from PM was because of Phil Hernon. Phil V would do these local shows at the start and he had problems braking through and doing well. Phil V would always make up these "Fabulous" reasons for not doing well(" I missed my peak" ). It really did get pretty ridiculous after a bit. The last show he did as an active member at PM he was literally competing at a show on a Saturday. Hernon had a connection at the show calling him by phone and feeding him info. and wasn't doing to well again, Phil Hernon, started posting as "Phil V" in the open form. Litterally impersonating Phil V. To be honest, it was fucking hilarious reading it because what Hernon was writing was very much what Phil V would and has been writing previously. But Hernon put more of a "space aged" spin on all the details and it turned out to be one of the funniest things I may have ever read in open forum. 
 But for Phil V, and I do understand this, it was devastating. I'm not sure if Phil V ever even posted at PM again to address the show he just did or return just to tell Hernon to fuck off. When he left and everyone realized how hurt he was it was cake in the face for Hernon. I have more than once wondered how instrumental Hernon was in making Phil V what he turned out to be on stage. 

 Phil V has weak arms and the last time on stage filled them with oil and it blew it for him. In 2016 he said he "missed the plane to the show". I think he's a head case. Matt Porter, had prepped him for that and said he could have won. I agree with everything posted here about Phil V. But I do like and respect the guy. I think he's done wonders with his genetics and has a set of T-REX wheels. On the other hand I have seen him being disrespectable and condescending to less knowledgeable members and it's almost painful to read. He can be a dick at times.


----------



## K1 (Apr 9, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> Him and ole Vanderbuilt use to go at each other like CG and Tenny



I miss VanderV...Dude was a funny fucker

If he's still around anywhere someone should tell him to bring his ass over here!


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 9, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Phil's exit from PM was because of Phil Hernon. Phil V would do these local shows at the start and he had problems braking through and doing well. Phil V would always make up these "Fabulous" reasons for not doing well(" I missed my peak" ). It really did get pretty ridiculous after a bit. The last show he did as an active member at PM he was literally competing at a show on a Saturday. Hernon had a connection at the show calling him by phone and feeding him info. and wasn't doing to well again, Phil Hernon, started posting as "Phil V" in the open form. Litterally impersonating Phil V. To be honest, it was fucking hilarious reading it because what Hernon was writing was very much what Phil V would and has been writing previously. But Hernon put more of a "space aged" spin on all the details and it turned out to be one of the funniest things I may have ever read in open forum.
> But for Phil V, and I do understand this, it was devastating. I'm not sure if Phil V ever even posted at PM again to address the show he just did or return just to tell Hernon to fuck off. When he left and everyone realized how hurt he was it was cake in the face for Hernon. I have more than once wondered how instrumental Hernon was in making Phil V what he turned out to be on stage.
> 
> Phil V has weak arms and the last time on stage filled them with oil and it blew it for him. In 2016 he said he "missed the plane to the show". I think he's a head case. Matt Porter, had prepped him for that and said he could have won. I agree with everything posted here about Phil V. But I do like and respect the guy. I think he's done wonders with his genetics and has a set of T-REX wheels. On the other hand I have seen him being disrespectable and condescending to less knowledgeable members and it's almost painful to read. He can be a dick at times.





He never left he just had BigA change his user name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 9, 2018)

That's sneaky. He should have just faced the music and had it out with him. Hey, remember the blood baths Hernon and I had. lol


----------



## K1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> That's sneaky. He should have just faced the music and had it out with him. Hey, remember the blood baths Hernon and I had. lol



Yeah, he still posts over there...Would have to look can't remember the new name though?!


----------



## speeder (Apr 11, 2018)

K1 said:


> I miss VanderV...Dude was a funny fucker
> 
> If he's still around anywhere someone should tell him to bring his ass over here!



K1, I just looked Vander up and found a post he made on PM back in 2011 I think under a new username saying goodbye to everyone and thanking people.  He's really downsized now and is a tennis instructor in Scottsdale these days..


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

I’ve always used upon awakening empty stomach before I hit gym and like miracle compound . However nothing drastic . It’s like one day you look in reflection say wow I look incredible lol


----------

